# Die gewohnte Version von Ad-Aware SE ist gestrichen



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
seit heute morgen ist bei Lavasoft eine 17 (statt wie vorher 2,7 MB)  MB große für private Anwender kostenlose Version downzuloaden - die vorher gewohnte Version Build 106.r1 fragt zwar nach, ob ein update gemacht werden soll, ändert dann aber ohne Kommentar die defs.zip im Namen und teilt nur mit, dass das Programm beendet wird.
Zur neuen Version habe ich noch nicht die Einzelheiten nachsehen können, vor allem schient mir die LanguageDatei zu fehlen, mit der man auf die deutsche Oberfläche umschalten kann.
Dozentin


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Die gewohnte Version von Ad-Aware SE ist gestrichen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> seit heute morgen ist bei Lavasoft eine 17 (statt wie vorher 2,7 MB) MB große für private Anwender kostenlose Version downzuloaden
> ...
> vor allem schient mir die LanguageDatei zu fehlen, mit der man auf die deutsche Oberfläche umschalten kann.


Ich war Betatester für die neue Version. Anfangs hat das Programm ganz schön geknirscht. Mittlerweile scheint man die Kinderkrankheiten behoben zu haben. Eine deutsche Version habe ich auch noch nicht gefunden, aber die wird schon irgendwann kommen.

Alternativ dazu könntest du den Spybot oder die AVG Anti-Spyware nehmen, die gibt's auch auf Deutsch.

Wuschel


----------

